# Bluegrass/country musicians in Singapore?



## benz77

Hi all - Amateur banjo and guitar player here looking for some fellow bluegrass/country/old-timey fans to jam with. I can sing some harmonies, too. Just arrived in Singapore last December. Thanks!


----------



## simonsays

Check out Blow Fish bar, at International Building, sort of behind TCC at Orchard opposite Liat Tower.

They do have a country theme .. not sure when ..


----------



## Edthebanjo

*Banjo player in a similar boat!*

Hi, I'm a banjo player who spends a lot of time in Singapore. I am here for another 4 weeks before I return to the UK, and would be interested in jamming.

Cheers!
Ed Goldsmith
O---'--#


----------



## simonsays

at the bar I mentioned, look for Joe .. he is the operations manager ..


----------



## littlebird143

*Bluegrass in Singapore?*

Looking for bluegrass players to jam with in Singapore. Anyone know of players in the area?


----------



## littlebird143

*Bluegrass in Singapore?*



benz77 said:


> Hi all - Amateur banjo and guitar player here looking for some fellow bluegrass/country/old-timey fans to jam with. I can sing some harmonies, too. Just arrived in Singapore last December. Thanks!


Still in Singapore and looking for bluegrass player to jam with? Let me know, I would love to find some fellow players in the area.


----------



## Globejotter

Hi. I play fiddle and a little mandolin. More Celtic-oriented than country / blue grass (and just posted a notice looking for people interested in starting a Celtic folk-rock band) but I might be interested in jamming sometime and seeing where it leads.


----------



## lesdeaton

littlebird143 said:


> Still in Singapore and looking for bluegrass player to jam with? Let me know, I would love to find some fellow players in the area.


Hi, I have played Bluegrass in the US for many years! Would like to meet some players here and jam! Going to Europe for the next 10 days! Let me know how to contact you when I get back!! les Deaton


----------



## Benelisha

lesdeaton said:


> Hi, I have played Bluegrass in the US for many years! Would like to meet some players here and jam! Going to Europe for the next 10 days! Let me know how to contact you when I get back!! les Deaton


Are you still in Singapore? I would like to talk to you or someone about Bluegrass music, or lack of it, in Singapore.


----------



## BasLinders

I would highly recommend finding the 'New Stream Brass Band' on facebook and contacting them, they play at Blu Jazz about 1 every month or two and have other gigs also... They play proper New Orleans style music with a big band... I'm sure they'd be happy to take you in or connect you further. The music scene is quite vibrant here, so should be do-able to find a connection.


----------

